# Paph Julius



## emydura (Nov 1, 2012)

One of my favourites. Still recovering from a setback a few years ago so not fully at its best. But still impressive none the less. It has lots of new growths coming so the future looks good. 

Paph Julius (rothschildianum 'Rex' x lowii 'Burma Beauty')


----------



## Tom499 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just Amazing! :clap::clap::clap:

Paphman910


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice, how big is the over all plant? What size pot?


----------



## cattmad (Nov 1, 2012)

it's a beauty


----------



## emydura (Nov 1, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Very nice, how big is the over all plant? What size pot?



The pot is 20cm across. One of the growths in flower is 50 cm (20 inches) across. The growths are currently quite small. When I get it back to full strength they will be much bigger and hence I would expect at least 5 flowers on a spike.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, so it's a pretty big. I don't own any multifloral paphs yet. I don't have the space yet. I've already taken over half the dinner table, haha.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 1, 2012)

emydura said:


> The pot is 20cm across. One of the growths in flower is 50 cm (20 inches) across. The growths are currently quite small. When I get it back to full strength they will be much bigger and hence I would expect at least 5 flowers on a spike.



That's a big pot. Do you use a very coarse mix?


----------



## Ruth (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow, that is nice, love the color


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful, David. One of my favorites, but the colors on this one seem a little too intense, also.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 1, 2012)

Beautiful Julius! 
Great growing


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2012)

Another hot multi David. With five flowers I would be lost for words! I notice your plant is very "roth like", stiff and long leaves. One of the plants I currently have (unbloomed) is very "lowii Like", wide,floppy and large leaves. I wonder how this will effect the flower appearance if it really is a Julius.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 2, 2012)

Lovely blooms and great plant David, bravo !!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Nov 2, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> That's a big pot. Do you use a very coarse mix?



Pretty course. The Debco 8-18 mm bark with a whole lot of pebbles added. It is a port pot so it isn't very deep. A problem I can have is that some of my plants grow very vigorous root systems. So when I go to repot them the roots are so big that I need to pot up even though the plant itself isn't that big. That is what happened to this plant. A tip I would give to new growers here is not to make the same mistake I made when potting up this Julius. It had such a big root system that I couldn't see any bark. Nothing but roots. So I just repotted it up into a bigger pot and filled bark around it. Over time my beautiful healthy rootball completely rotted. It really set my plant back and took me another 5 years to flower it and will take a few more years to get back to where it was. When you find a root system like that you need to tease the roots apart and remove all the bark. Even if it means getting a hacksaw and cutting the roots, this is better than doing nothing at all. When the roots are all wrapping around each other and are tightly packed you need to separate them so that air can get all around. This can take a lot of time. A large plant can take me 2 to 3 hours to repot as I try to damage the roots as little as possible. 



SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful, David. One of my favorites, but the colors on this one seem a little too intense, also.



Still trying to come to terms with my new camera. It is strange as I just shoot in RAW and then do nothing with the colours and I never use the saturation slider etc. Maybe I need to start reducing the colour. Having said that, this is the most intensely coloured Julius I have seen in person. It has much stronger colour than my recently awarded Houghtoniae. I think this Julius is very close to award quality although it does have some symmetry issues that would go against it. 



SlipperKing said:


> Another hot multi David. With five flowers I would be lost for words! I notice your plant is very "roth like", stiff and long leaves. One of the plants I currently have (unbloomed) is very "lowii Like", wide,floppy and large leaves. I wonder how this will effect the flower appearance if it really is a Julius.



My Julius is quite compact compared to some of my other lowii hybrids which are enormous. The leaves are quite narrow as well. I have a Bel Royal x lowii, which should be quite similar to a Julius, which is absolutely gigantic. It should flower for the first time around this time next year. Time will tell how your's turns out.


----------



## annab (Nov 2, 2012)

I came stendhal syndrome.
how many lustres do you waiting before you can see this awesome beauty ? sorry if I ask often about the age of the plant ,but I am not so young. I would be forever young so I would have plenty of time to wait.
(anna)


----------



## emydura (Nov 2, 2012)

annab said:


> I came stendhal syndrome.
> how many lustres do you waiting before you can see this awesome beauty ? sorry if I ask often about the age of the plant ,but I am not so young. I would be forever young so I would have plenty of time to wait.
> (anna)



Thanks Anna

I have had this plant for quite a while. I think it flowered for the first time in 2004. It didn't flower until it had about 4 growths. I initially bought it as a large single growth seedling. So I must have got it around 2001.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2012)

wow that's a great one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2012)

emydura said:


> Still trying to come to terms with my new camera. It is strange as I just shoot in RAW and then do nothing with the colours and I never use the saturation slider etc. Maybe I need to start reducing the colour. Having said that, this is the most intensely coloured Julius I have seen in person. It has much stronger colour than my recently awarded Houghtoniae. I think this Julius is very close to award quality although it does have some symmetry issues that would go against it.



Next blooming -- Take it to judging.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2012)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :clap: :clap: :clap: Need I say more?


----------



## Carper (Nov 4, 2012)

That's one stunning multigrowth plant. To grow a plant for this length of time to this standard deserves a display like this and certainly put up for an award. Cracking!:clap:

Gary
UK


----------



## Mathias (Nov 4, 2012)

Amazing plant and flowers! :clap::drool::clap::drool:


----------

